# Cholesterol



## jpmcgrew (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi,Guys
just found out my cholesterol is too high 270 I know how to lower it with regular food but Im looking for a really good ice cream  recipe that is low or no fat . Im open to soymilk,tofu or just regular low or none fat recipes as in non fat 1/2 & 1/2 ,fat free cream chesse etc. Also looking for a kick butt good nonfat or low fat cheese cake recipe.I believe this problem was caused by a life long affair with really good gourmet cheese.Like I told the Doctor . I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH CHEESE! 
I have some great recipes for soups etc if any one would like them and have found some great lowfat cheeses that are not too bad in certain recipes if you are interested and am happy to share.Although I would kill for some really good Brie right now or or.PLEASE GIVE ME CHEESE .JP


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't know if this will be approved by your taste buds, but it is easy enough.  My sister got the recipe at a Weight Watchers meeting.  In a food processor or blender combine 12 oz. frozen strawberries, 1/2 cup Splenda, and 2/3 cup fat-free half and half until well blended.  Eat right away.  I suppose you could freeze it, but we've always finished it right away.  You could probably substitute another frozen fruit.  Since you are concerned with cholesterol and not sugar, use could probably use sugar instead of Splenda.  Good luck.


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm a cheese fiend, too, I feel for ya'!

Here's a cheese soup recipe that uses reduced fat cheese and is really quite good. I actually used skim milk instead of 2%. The pumpernickle croutons make it. If you want a little more punch to them, spray them with cooking spray and toss them with some dried herbs or salt and pepper before baking.

*Canadian Cheese Soup with Pumpernickel Croutons*



3 (1 oz) slices pumpernickel bread, cut into ½” cubes
1 onion, peeled and quartered
1 carrot, peeled and quartered
1 celery stalk, quartered
1 tsp butter
¾ c flour
2 (16 oz) cans fat-free, less-sodium chicken broth, divided
3 c 2% reduced-fat milk
½ tsp salt
½ tsp paprika
½ tsp freshly ground black pepper
1 ½ c (6 oz) shredded reduced-fat sharp cheddar cheese

Preheat oven to 375F.

Place bread cubes on a jellyroll pan, and bake at 375F for 15 minutes or until toasted.

While the croutons bake, combine onion, carrot, and celery in a food processor, and pulse until chopped. Melt butter in a large saucepan over medium-high heat. Add vegetables. Sauté 4 minutes or until tender.

Lightly spoon flour into dry measuring cups; level with a knife. Gradually add 1 can of broth to flour in a medium bowl; stir well with a whisk. Add flour mixture to pan. Stir in 1 can of broth; bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium, and cook 10 minutes or until thick. Stir in milk, salt, paprika, and pepper. Cook for 10 minutes. Remove from heat. Add the cheese, and stir until cheese melts. Ladle soup into bowls and top with croutons.

*Serves 8*

_Cooking Light_


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Mar 9, 2005)

Sounds yummy


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks to every one I will definatly try these recipes.


----------



## Darkstream (Mar 14, 2005)

I asked the same question and received some helpful replies.

The thread SHOULD be somewhere in the desserts section. But I could not find it.

And the new, improved forum will not let me post the transcript which I fortunately saved before the "improvements" took place, so you will just have to search it out for yourself. 

Hope this is helpful.

Best of luck with reducing the cholesterol. Mine was even higher than yours. But I think you will probably have to give up some things entirely for 6-9 months to make a real dent in it. After that, you may be able to ease up a bit. I am trying that now (out of neccessity) because my body has (had?) gone into starvation mode. I am eating a bit more normally and generally feel better.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 14, 2005)

This isn't cheesecake, but it is suprisingly good.  You cant tell its tofu (i sense a trademark there!).  I have also experimented with coconut.

*TOFU CHOCOLATE PIE*

1 prepared pie crust
12 oz semisweet chocolate
1 container (usually 15 oz) SILKEN tofu
Sugar or splenda, to taste (maybe 1/4-1/2 cup)
1t vanilla extract

MELT chocolate
POUR melted chocolate into bowl of food processor
DUMP tofu in, too
ADD vanilla
PROCESS till prety smooth
TASTE -- add sugar or splenda to taste
PROCESS some more
POUR into pie shell
REFRIGERATE for at least 2 or 3 hours


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for the input the recipes sound good to me.Ive been drinking soymilk its not bad at all.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 2, 2005)

Jennyema!
I just made your chocolate tofu pie and took it to a girls party.
OH MY GOD! The girls really liked it also there was some serious chocolate going on there.It was so good! I used a premade oreo chocolate crust and spread some chunky peanut butter on the bottom of crust and then your recipe.So it was still pretty low fat which Im not so worried about as I am am about the cholesterol.On top of that it tasted so rich you only need a small slice.Needless to say it had zero cholesterol and tasted sinfully rich.I will be looking into using tofu in other recipes .
Thank You! JP


----------



## TexCin (Aug 26, 2005)

Don't know if you're interested , but I have a friend that goes to a nutritionist. Aside from watching what she eats, she put her on some Strauss Heartdrops that is a mix of natural herbs, mostly garlic and cayenne peppers , in a liquid form. I'm tempted to try it myself. My cholesterol was 252, with change of diet in 6 mths , it's down to 232!


----------



## Shunka (Aug 26, 2005)

My cholesterol level is only 230 but they want it lower. I cannot take Lipotor and am doing the best I can by diet and exercise. I guess I need to go in and have blood drawn again to see if it has made a difference. My family tends to have a  higher cholesterol total anyway.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 26, 2005)

Shunka, how's your HDL (the good cholesterol)?  If that number is good, you have less to be concerned about.

Some families' genetics predispose them to a high LDL number, in spite of good practices.  That's not to say you shouldn't try to do something about it.


----------



## Shunka (Aug 26, 2005)

You know, they did not tell me what the HDL or the LDL was separately. I am going to have to find out.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Aug 26, 2005)

Can you take niacin?  I'm not sure how much you have to take to have an effect.   DH was on advicor (sp?) at first.  It is a combination of niacin and a statin (like lipitor).  He was OK until they had to increase the dose.  One side effect of niacin is flushing.  The Dr. told him to take an aspirin and that worked for the lower dose, but he could not tolerate the higher dose of niacin, but maybe taking niacin by itself would work for you.


----------

